# Errore suexec

## kaio

Ciao a tutti e buon 2009!

Ho un problema mentre viene invocato suexec, ovvero nel file error.log ottengo il seguente messaggio:

[Fri Jan 02 22:47:27 2009] [error] [client x.x.x.x] /usr/sbin/suexec: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory

Qualche idea?

----------

## djinnZ

revdep-rebuild non dice niente? ha fatto un upgrade degli headers o del gcc/glibc? emerge -1 apache mi pare la soluzione più probabile.

----------

## kaio

Cosa fa "emerge -1 apache"

----------

## djinnZ

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

@mods (autocazziatone): mi cospargo il capo di cenere come sempre ma non sono stato proprio capace di resistere.

Mod Edit: Removed the first linked smiley as the site has multiple pornographic images (especially in the ad banners).   --Kalos

----------

## kaio

che c'è?

----------

## kaio

Ma se io faccio "emerge -1 apache" poi il pacchetto è soggetto ad updates e quindi vengono notificati eventuali aggiornamenti disponibili attraverso "emerge -upv world"?

----------

## k01

 *kaio wrote:*   

> che c'è?

 

credo se la sia presa perchè non hai considerato revdep-rebuild come lui poi ha anche evidenziato in rosso

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ma se io faccio "emerge -1 apache" poi il pacchetto è soggetto ad updates e quindi vengono notificati eventuali aggiornamenti disponibili attraverso "emerge -upv world"?

 

emerge --help --verbose mi sembra parli abbastanza chiaro

 *emerge wrote:*   

> --oneshot (-1 short option)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but don't add packages to the world profile.
> 
> This package will only be updated if it is depended upon by
> ...

 

----------

## kaio

No tranquilli non me la sono presa, figurati!

Ma alla fine un "emerge -1" non è come se lo ricompilassi daccapo ?

----------

## k01

 *kaio wrote:*   

> No tranquilli non me la sono presa, figurati!

 

ahahah, io mi riferivo a djinnZ veramente XD

comunque, prima di riemergere apache, hai provato o no revdep-rebuild?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ma alla fine un "emerge -1" non è come se lo ricompilassi daccapo ?

 

Ma la risposta te l'ha data The Extremer 2 righe sopra -_-

----------

## kaio

Si ok, era solo per avere conferma   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaio

Ho provato ad eseguire un revdep-rebuild ma purtroppo ottengo ancora lo stesso errore   :Sad: 

```
# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

----------

